# Bucks are "seriously considering" Jerry Sloan



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> The Milwaukee Bucks are seriously considering hiring Hall of Famer Jerry Sloan as their next coach, according to a report by USA Today Sports.
> 
> The newspaper reported that the 71-year-old Sloan, who has not coached since his abrupt resignation from the Utah Jazz in February 2011 after 23 seasons, already has met with the Bucks about their vacant job.
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/9271464/milwaukee-bucks-considering-jerry-sloan-report


----------

